Ask HN: Why does “turning it off and on again” work? - refrigerator
======
steerpike
Computers are multiple layers of massive complexity. Somewhere in that complex
stack it's very easy for 'something' to go wrong.

When it's first turned on the computer works, so it's clear that there's an
initial 'state' where all those layers of complexity are in alignment. Turning
it off and on again is the best way to try and replicate that initial
successful state.

------
ohiovr
Depends on when it is made. Anything made before 2003 is still broken when you
turn it on again.

~~~
ohiovr
Thermostats didn't take a vaction and leave you frozen till it was replaced.
Toasters didn't crash and require firmwares to work again. Washers used
mechanical switches that didn't need software to work. But yes, go ahead and
believe this is normal.

